# Help! Rabbit has white eggs? on his feces



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

My rabbit just poo'd and while cleaning it up I realized he had abnormal white "dots" loosely attached to his poops. I'm a "new-ish" bunny mom who has never come across this, and google has not given me the results I am looking for. Does anyone know what this could be and should I be concerned?

Male rabbit, a bit over a year old approximately, adopted in May after being found in our front yard.
Primarily indoor rabbit with short trips outside in our side yard for exercise (yard has rocks and bricks in it, and sometimes he eats whatever dried leaves blow in on the wind)
I have not noticed any other behavior pointing to any issues, but I am still concerned these are eggs of some type.

White things are VERY loosely attached and fall off easily when touched, they stick to any surface (like a dustpan) due to them being wet and they squish and pop open if pressure is applied.

Unsure if any of this information is helpful, but if any of you know anything, let me know please!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Ryenne Wesner said:


> My rabbit just poo'd and while cleaning it up I realized he had abnormal white "dots" loosely attached to his poops. I'm a "new-ish" bunny mom who has never come across this, and google has not given me the results I am looking for. Does anyone know what this could be and should I be concerned?
> 
> Male rabbit, a bit over a year old approximately, adopted in May after being found in our front yard.
> Primarily indoor rabbit with short trips outside in our side yard for exercise (yard has rocks and bricks in it, and sometimes he eats whatever dried leaves blow in on the wind)
> ...


I don't really know , but if i were u i would take him to the vet .


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Ryenne Wesner said:


> My rabbit just poo'd and while cleaning it up I realized he had abnormal white "dots" loosely attached to his poops. I'm a "new-ish" bunny mom who has never come across this, and google has not given me the results I am looking for. Does anyone know what this could be and should I be concerned?
> 
> Male rabbit, a bit over a year old approximately, adopted in May after being found in our front yard.
> Primarily indoor rabbit with short trips outside in our side yard for exercise (yard has rocks and bricks in it, and sometimes he eats whatever dried leaves blow in on the wind)
> ...


It might be pinworms


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 20, 2020)

so yeah , i'd book him an appointemtn


----------



## Niomi (Jan 20, 2020)

It also could be tapeworm. Some tapeworms break off in small sections.


----------



## Preitler (Jan 20, 2020)

But wouldn't those parts be in the poop, not loosly on the surface?

My guess would be some kind of fly eggs.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

Okay so update:
Last night I changed his litter out so he had no access to his old poop to eat. I cleaned his butt and his scent glands.
This morning his new poops look clear of whatever was on them. 

@Preitler I was thinking the same thing. It seems more likely that it was on the outside of his body and when the poop passed it got coated. I squished a contaminated poop and a healthy poop and they look exactly the same inside. No signs of worms or abnormalities. 

I'm not familiar with the bug species in New Mexico but I'm thinking this is most likely the case. I'm shocked because he rarely goes out but I guess it just takes one time.

If anyone else has an idea, of course please keep them coming! I'm hoping it's all taken care of now but I'll keep monitoring heavily and keep this thread updated.


----------



## zuppa (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi, are you sure he had them inside of him, it looks to me that they were attached to his poos after as poos look pretty good and I see no sign that they came out with the 'eggs'


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

zupper said:


> Hi, are you sure he had them inside of him, it looks to me that they were attached to his poos after as poos look pretty good and I see no sign that they came out with the 'eggs'



Yep that's what I'm thinking now too! And would make sense for why I saw some unattached in the pile. Perhaps they just fell off his bum while sitting down. Just wish I knew for sure what bug it is (assuming this is what it is). But as long as I continue to see no reoccurrence I think hes totally fine. I saw it pretty quickly and got him cleaned up fast.


----------



## Leo the Lop (Jan 20, 2020)

Weird. Hopefully it was nothing but It looks like tapeworm to me, has anyone in your house had fleas?


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

Leo the Lop said:


> Weird. Hopefully it was nothing but It looks like tapeworm to me, has anyone in your house had fleas?


No fleas at all. We have 4 dogs, 3cats and 1 rabbit. None with fleas


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't think it was tapeworms or pinworms. Tapeworms are wrapped around the rectum, not in the stomach. If it was pinworms they would have been in the poop instead of on the outside. I also think that they were some fly eggs.
Something similar to this happened to Theo but he also lost weight. I turned out that they were fly eggs. I had just gotten back from being out of town and Theo had lost the weight because of depression.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 20, 2020)

I had rabbits with tapeworm before. It happened when mice got into and contaminated their hay bale. It was many years ago and I don't remember what kind of tapeworms they were. My rabbits never got fleas. The contamination happened in the winter and the tapeworms appeared in the spring. I don't remember seeing tapeworm around the rectum of my rabbits. Tapeworm live in the intestines of animals. The tapeworms my rabbits had looked just like the "eggs" in Ryenne's picture. I would often find the tapeworm pieces on top of the poop. My rabbits were outdoor rabbits and since I had to keep them outside due to my circumstances, I put them on Revolution, which I got from the vet, and that took care of the problem.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

Niomi said:


> I had rabbits with tapeworm before. It happened when mice got into and contaminated their hay bale. It was many years ago and I don't remember what kind of tapeworms they were. My rabbits never got fleas. The contamination happened in the winter and the tapeworms appeared in the spring. I don't remember seeing tapeworm around the rectum of my rabbits. Tapeworm live in the intestines of animals. The tapeworms my rabbits had looked just like the "eggs" in Ryenne's picture. I would often find the tapeworm pieces on top of the poop. My rabbits were outdoor rabbits and since I had to keep them outside due to my circumstances, I put them on Revolution, which I got from the vet, and that took care of the problem.



In the event that this is tapeworm, would I continue to see the white things each time he poops? They have stopped showing up now that I wiped his bum off and I see none so far today. But of course, that doesn't necessarily mean he's in the clear. I've only ever dealt with worms before in dogs and know that the worms come out sometimes around the anus and wiggle around. So far I've seen NO movement, but if they are all cut up as you say then seems like they would be long dead anyway so I wouldn't see movement? Hmm..

So far his behavior also seems normal. Excited to eat, play, nap, no oddities beyond finding the things on his poop last night. I'm pretty sure I caught the very first poop pile that was abnormal as well. As a newish bunny mom I'm always checking and making sure things seem normal. Probably check too often LOL.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 20, 2020)

Tapeworm segments (dead pieces of worms) can go away for a while, but they will come back, if is tapeworms. It was so long ago that I don't remember how it went, but I think they could disappear for about a week or two and then show up again. If your rabbit has seen a vet before, you might be able to just take a sample of the worms to the vet, and the vet can give you a dewormer. It might be a good idea just to have your rabbit dewormed as a precaution so your rabbit doesn't get sick.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 21, 2020)

Okay so UPDATE again: 
Unfortunately, after a full day of clear poops, he just did a pile with the same white "eggs" on the outside of his poop. I know I cleaned them ALL OFF last night, and he has not gone outside since, we totally cleaned his entire "housing area", new blankets, hay, everything. 

Soooo all that being said, whatever it is, IS coming from inside his body. Which of course has me all sorts of concerned for the poor little guy. Looks like a trip to the vet will be needed after all. 

Now that I can say for (almost certainty) that they are coming from inside, I'm thinking @Niomi might be right on the money. I was really hoping this was something on the outside and easily cleaned up. Ahh bummer 

How damaging are tapeworms in rabbits? Just how urgent is it? He seems fine at the moment, and of course I hope to get him to a vet, but just want to know how worried I should be going into this??


----------



## Niomi (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't think your rabbit isn't in immediate danger. So far there are no signs of illness other than the segments. I wouldn't let it go too long. Tapeworms can kill. I will let you "google" the details. My rabbits did not get sick from the tapeworms, so I can't speak from experience.


----------



## zuppa (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi, I have no experience with worms at all but if in your situation I would take clear photo and would email to vets and explain your situation to see what they would suggest, I would also ask if I need to bring my rabbit or bring those poos with white elements so they can analyse them. Or they need to see rabbit himself on first visit. Maybe x-ray is needed.

Also I did some research on tapeworms and eggs as Niomi suggested, here's a short article about tapeworms in dogs and treatment.
https://pethelpful.com/dogs/How-to-Get-Rid-of-Tapeworms-in-Dogs

When I had a dog long time ago I remember first symptom vet told me was if she drags her behind on the carpet or extensive licking or scratching rectal area. Also there might be changes in their appetite or behaviour which your rabbit doesn't have?

After I've read this article and some more and googled photos etc I think it could be also something else as tapeworm eggs often described as more like rice grains I think from your photo they are much smaller.

Anyway hopefully you will find out soon and there's nothing serious or can be cured quickly, please keep us informed.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 21, 2020)

I know this is a rabbit you are dealing with, but my dog gets tapeworms consistently. If any animal eats a single flea there is almost a 100% chance they will get tapeworms. So, if my dog ate a blade of grass with a flea on it, she would get worms. Last time my dog got tapeworms she lost *tons* of weight. After a long expensive vet visit the vet gave us medicine that helped immediately. She gained the weight back and is now a little overweight! 


zupper said:


> Hi, I have no experience with worms at all but if in your situation I would take clear photo and would email to vets and explain your situation to see what they would suggest, I would also ask if I need to bring my rabbit or bring those poos with white elements so they can analyse them. Or they need to see rabbit himself on first visit. Maybe x-ray is needed.


I would do what zupper said and ask the vet. Though, I doubt that an x-ray would be needed because our dog has had tapeworms many times and she has never had an x-ray.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 21, 2020)

There is no point debating what it could or could not be. The rabbit needs a vet.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you ALL so much for all your input and help. Its so very appreciated! As a new bunny mom ( and just in general ) these forums can be a lifesaver!! I'll definitely keep you updated as soon as I find out what it is at the vet!


----------



## zuppa (Jan 22, 2020)

Niomi said:


> There is no point debating what it could or could not be. The rabbit needs a vet.


Well this is an open community and we are giving free support and advice there's nothing wrong in communicating the problem, of course vets have all the equipment and knowledge and hopefully will help, I personally offer free emotional support it is important that you don't feel alone and can share even stupidest questions with somebody, feels like family.


----------



## Maki_p29 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bring the abnormal poops with the white things in a brown paper bag to the vet so they can figure out what is going on with your bunny. The vet can do a stool sample from the poop to understand what it is. I would go as soon as possible. Sometimes bunnies can be really sick or distressed and hide their problems from the owner since they are a prey-animal. So despite the seeming fine they can have a real problem going on with their health. Please see the vet as soon as possible. 

You said that you first found your bunny outside, they could have picked up something while they were outside in the wild before you found them. Bunnies are not the same as cats or dogs, when there is a problem do not wait to see if it corrects itself. When a bunny has a health problem or symptoms time is of the essence, abnormalities should be treated with urgency!


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 23, 2020)

Alright so we took him to the vet today with a sample of his poop in a little bag. They did a general exam on him and said he had no signs of anything wrong with him. They checked his poop and did a poop examination under the microscope and the vet said it looked like SEEDS to her. She then did a "poop float test" to make sure no parasites were present, and NONE showed up. 

That being said, she doesn't know for sure what it is, but that her best guess is a seed. We have no clue where the seeds came from or when he might have eaten them, especially considering this happened days ago and he is STILL pooping them out? We have not let him outside since finding them.

So basically, after a $100 vet bill, we know at the very least what they AREN'T. They are NOT tapeworms, flea eggs, or parasitic.

I was told I shouldn't be concerned because he's healthy, and that she would be going home and doing some googling and research herself to try and figure out what it might be, since it is a mystery to her!

I'm just glad he isn't sick or in any pain! Phew!
Thank you all again for your helpful suggestions. It made me feel much more calm and informed about the whole situation until I was able to get him into a vet! Much love to the community!


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's a little photo of Scout as well, he says thank you for all the help too (and he's sorry you had to look at his poop!) <3


----------



## Morgan223 (Jan 23, 2020)

good thing u saw a vet tho


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm so glad it was nothing huge! $100 is expensive, but honestly, I wish I could spend only $100 at our vet. They normally cost $250+. And that is an _adorable_ picture!


----------



## Niomi (Jan 24, 2020)

I think you need to call the vet back or get a second opinion. Check out this site: friendshiphospital.com/friendship-news/tapeworms-found-fecal-testing/ 

Tapeworm segments do not float!

You have a very adorable rabbit.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 24, 2020)

Check out this site: friendshiphospital.com/friendship-news/tapeworms-found-fecal-testing/ 

Oops! Link not working. Try googling "tapeworms float fecal test"


----------



## Niomi (Jan 24, 2020)

If this were my rabbit, I think I would just have the rabbit dewormed as a precaution. I would not agree to more tests unless you want to spend the money to find out for sure what it is.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry if i got it incorrect , it just happened to my bunnie and that was what her poops looked like.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Ryenne Wesner said:


> Alright so we took him to the vet today with a sample of his poop in a little bag. They did a general exam on him and said he had no signs of anything wrong with him. They checked his poop and did a poop examination under the microscope and the vet said it looked like SEEDS to her. She then did a "poop float test" to make sure no parasites were present, and NONE showed up.
> 
> That being said, she doesn't know for sure what it is, but that her best guess is a seed. We have no clue where the seeds came from or when he might have eaten them, especially considering this happened days ago and he is STILL pooping them out? We have not let him outside since finding them.
> 
> ...


Sorry i got it wrong.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

Jasminebunny said:


> Sorry if i got it incorrect , it just happened to my bunnie and that was what her poops looked like.



No problem. It is good to know what you and your rabbit went through so that we can learn something. It was good of you to share.

The problem with Ryenne's results is that a fecal float test doesn't work for tapeworms. Plant seeds don't multiply in a body, only parasite eggs do, so there is reason for concern here.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

@Niomi Thank you! I'll discuss this with my parents as they are the ones currently paying for his vet bills. (which adds a whole other level of difficulty to this, as I would love to get everything done- but they have the $$ and get the final say in what they will pay for) 

The suggestion that they are seeds did seem weird to me too.. not just because he hasn't had any major changes to is diet, but that they keep coming. He continues to have them in his poop even now. But all he eats is hay, pellets, lettuce, and some banana/carrots as a treat. None of which would have abnormal seeds in them. Even if he ate them outside..bunnies have such fast and ongoing digestive tracts that I shouldn't be seeing something he (potentially ate) a week ago continue to show up.

It's very strange, and entirely possible it's still tapeworms.. the vet said that tapeworms are normally "rice grain-like".. and since these are just small and round, that's not what it looks like to her... 

So confusing and distressing to not know what exactly it is.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 25, 2020)

The is very strange. I would just keep an eye on him, and if his behavior changes or he loses weight then you should take him to the vet.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

@Niomi @Theo 






This is a photo of the poop I took to the vet for her to see. That one in the middle that has a line of them embedded in the poop was the first time I had seen that so far. It made me think it was tapeworms for sure... But she tested that area specifically and said it looked like seeds to her... but showing you guys too since you have been so helpful!


As for getting second opinions, I live in Las Cruces and we are currently seeing this rabbit vet because shes the only one we could find in our city... Unfortunately for us, the others have retired or passed away. Luckily we found at least one here still. Just wish she knew what this was!


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

One thing that works for parasites is diatomaceous earth. It is a flour like substance, so you have to be careful with it because if your rabbit breaths it in, it can irritate the lungs. I have used it with success before. I coated the pellets with it, and then shook the dust off and let the pellets sit in the bowl for awhile before giving them to my rabbits. It kills parasites, but it is a little slower kill method. It might take 3 months to completely rid a rabbit of intestinal parasites. You might be able to find this product in a farm and garden store, or you can buy it online. I comes in food grade and is sometimes added to food in 3rd world countries where intestinal worms are a problem. I sprinkle some on the floor in my basement and it kills crickets and ants. It is non-toxic, so if your dog or cat eats it, they will be fine.

A better solution, but more expensive is Revolution. You would have to buy that from a vet. It works like Advantage for dogs and cats, but I don't think that Advantage is not safe for rabbits. It controls fleas and internal parasites. 

You could also just call the vet back that you took your rabbit to. Tell the vet that your rabbit still has a problem, and ask if you could just deworm her just in case. There are my different kinds of tapeworms and I am sure they don't all look alike. Tapeworms are also pretty rare in rabbits and your vet has probably not seen them in a rabbit before, and it is not known for sure what this is. But since the problem is still there and the problem at least acts parasites, the safe thing to do is treat your rabbit for parasites. Your rabbit should not need to see the vet again, and your vet can just prescribe the medication.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

You could also put some of your rabbit pellets in water and soak them. See if something like a seed shows up once the pellets are hydrated.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

Niomi said:


> A better solution, but more expensive is Revolution. You would have to buy that from a vet. It works like Advantage for dogs and cats, but I don't think that Advantage is not safe for rabbits. It controls fleas and internal parasites.



I looked up Revolution and I don't see tapeworm on the box, although it kills other intestinal worm. It has been so long since I used it that it is not fresh in my memory. I may have just used it as a preventative because it kills fleas.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 25, 2020)

Scout-Tyrian said:


> @Niomi @Theo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that looks like seeds.


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

The line in the middle of the poop looks like a long piece of tapeworm! If you google images of tapeworms, you will see they are made up of many segments strung together. They test parasites by putting them in liquid, and parasites float to the top. Tapeworm doesn't float, and so that test can't be used for tapeworm. If a vet wanted to know what it was, the vet would have to send it to a lab.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

That's exactly what I thought too when I saw it. 
I was absolutely shocked when she said it wasnt tapeworms... but I always hope that the vet knows best. But as she said herself, she has never seen this before. So its totally possible its just a different tapeworm than shes used too. I've been reading all of this out loud to my parents and discussing with them what the best route would be. Thank you all again so much, seriously!


----------



## Niomi (Jan 25, 2020)

When I see that picture of the poop, I help but get mad at your vet. Maybe it wouldn't be a good idea to ask that vet for a dewormer. I am not sure that all dewormers kill tapeworm. Diatomaceous earth is cheap, easy to get and it works and you don't have to deal with vets! I remember it took 3 months for my rabbits, but they could have been reinfecting themselves if I didn't have the area cleaned up enough, so it might not take that long for your rabbit.


----------



## Jasminebunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Scout-Tyrian said:


> That's exactly what I thought too when I saw it.
> I was absolutely shocked when she said it wasnt tapeworms... but I always hope that the vet knows best. But as she said herself, she has never seen this before. So its totally possible its just a different tapeworm than shes used too. I've been reading all of this out loud to my parents and discussing with them what the best route would be. Thank you all again so much, seriously!


Yep , i think it looks like tapeworms!


----------



## Maki_p29 (Jan 30, 2020)

I totally agree that the poop in the picture is NOT seeds but a tapeworm/parasite of some sort. I think your Vet didn’t exactly know what was going on and just told you the next “logical” reasoning to give you an answer. They should of had that sample sent out to a lab for testing.... try this remedy pictured below to help with deworming


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Sorry it has been a little while since I have updated you all. It took a bit of time to get things going and find out more info!

Yesterday we called the vet to let her know that he continued to have the mystery white things in his poop, despite making sure to really control what he is eating and exposed too.

We asked if she was "absolutely sure" if it was not tapeworms, and she responded that she was NOT positive actually and that a kitten came in a few days later with tapeworms presenting in the same way. I'm a little frustrated that we did not get a call from HER informing US of the new information, but I digress.

We received 1/4th of a Drontal Plus small (2-25lbs) pill to give him one time from the vet yesterday.

We really struggled to try to get him to take it. We tried mashing it in a banana because he LOVES banana. But he must have smelled it and ate everything BUT the pill. It got all soggy and so we dissolved it in some water but unfortunately guessed the wrong amount of water. The pill dissolved in far too much water and Scout is totally fed up with us trying to get him to take it with the syringe. We did our best to get as much as possible down. 

We plan to wait a few days and monitor his poop to see if it works anyways, but if not we will probably go back to get another dose and this time wont screw it up.

If that does happen, does anyone know if those pills must be prescribed for rabbits? I did some googling and found what appears to be the same pill but it says clearly "for small dogs". I only ask because the vet charged $14 for 1/4th of a pill.. but the pills are MUCH cheaper online AND you get a full pill. Obviously the dose given to him would be the same, but the cost savings difference would help us! Let me know!


----------



## squidpop (Feb 1, 2020)

Scout-Tyrion said:


> My rabbit just poo'd and while cleaning it up I realized he had abnormal white "dots" loosely attached to his poops. I'm a "new-ish" bunny mom who has never come across this, and google has not given me the results I am looking for. Does anyone know what this could be and should I be concerned?
> 
> Male rabbit, a bit over a year old approximately, adopted in May after being found in our front yard.
> Primarily indoor rabbit with short trips outside in our side yard for exercise (yard has rocks and bricks in it, and sometimes he eats whatever dried leaves blow in on the wind)
> ...


----------



## squidpop (Feb 1, 2020)

Scout-Tyrion said:


> My rabbit just poo'd and while cleaning it up I realized he had abnormal white "dots" loosely attached to his poops. I'm a "new-ish" bunny mom who has never come across this, and google has not given me the results I am looking for. Does anyone know what this could be and should I be concerned?
> 
> Male rabbit, a bit over a year old approximately, adopted in May after being found in our front yard.
> Primarily indoor rabbit with short trips outside in our side yard for exercise (yard has rocks and bricks in it, and sometimes he eats whatever dried leaves blow in on the wind)
> ...


----------



## squidpop (Feb 1, 2020)

Someone on another forum posted tape worm eggs and they looked like this.


----------



## Niomi (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you for your update. I was wondering how you and your rabbit were doing. Sorry I don't know anything about Drontal Plus, and I would have to google it just the same as you. Hopefully someone who knows will respond. If you search this site under "Drontal" in the upper right corner, you will see that it has been discussed here before, only it was "Drontal for cats" Good luck!


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

squidpop said:


> Someone on another forum posted tape worm eggs and they looked like this.


Yep that looks just like his! My vet just said she had never seen tape worm present itself in that way. 
At the very least I'm glad she now has more info and can properly diagnos this in the future!


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Feb 1, 2020)

Niomi said:


> Thank you for your update. I was wondering how you and your rabbit were doing. Sorry I don't know anything about Drontal Plus, and I would have to google it just the same as you. Hopefully someone who knows will respond. If you search this site under "Drontal" in the upper right corner, you will see that it has been discussed here before, only it was "Drontal for cats" Good luck!


Thank you so much for all your help, Niomi!! I'll look up Drontal some more and see what I find. My parents think chewy.com probably needs a prescription sent to them. Maybe he won't even need another dose but still good info to know either way!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Feb 2, 2020)

Scout-Tyrion said:


> Thank you so much for all your help, Niomi!! I'll look up Drontal some more and see what I find. My parents think chewy.com probably needs a prescription sent to them. Maybe he won't even need another dose but still good info to know either way!


Good luck!


----------



## Niomi (Feb 2, 2020)

Scout-Tyrion said:


> Thank you so much for all your help, Niomi!! I'll look up Drontal some more and see what I find. My parents think chewy.com probably needs a prescription sent to them. Maybe he won't even need another dose but still good info to know either way!



I found the ingredients for Drontal on Medirabbit.com under "Drugs eliminating intestinal worms, safe use in rabbits." All ingredients look to be safe. 

What was surprising to me is that the site said that Diatomaceous Earth is not safe for rabbits. That was a surprise to me as I have used it on my rabbits many time when I had outdoor rabbits, and never had any problems. I think I might have gotten the remedy from a forum I used to follow that was for hobby farms. Interesting! Scientific studies I have read said it was safe for mice to ingest, but holistic sites say otherwise, so I wonder what is just theory and what is truth? I am glad I don't need it anymore.


----------



## Scout-Tyrion (Feb 2, 2020)

Niomi said:


> I found the ingredients for Drontal on Medirabbit.com under "Drugs eliminating intestinal worms, safe use in rabbits." All ingredients look to be safe.
> 
> What was surprising to me is that the site said that Diatomaceous Earth is not safe for rabbits. That was a surprise to me as I have used it on my rabbits many time when I had outdoor rabbits, and never had any problems. I think I might have gotten the remedy from a forum I used to follow that was for hobby farms. Interesting! Scientific studies I have read said it was safe for mice to ingest, but holistic sites say otherwise, so I wonder what is just theory and what is truth? I am glad I don't need it anymore.


That's good information to know! I'm glad it helped your lil buns, and perhaps its just not recommended because they don't want people using it carelessly and have rabbits inhaling it because of people not knowing how sensitive rabbits are too that. It sounded like you really tried to make it as safe as possible for them and it appeared to work for you, and that's great! I wouldn't feel bad about it, rabbit knowledge is always changing as more and more research is done! I try and learn as much as I can, information can be scarce and conflicting sometimes. Not easy being a bunny parent sometimes haha. But always worth it


----------



## Maki_p29 (Feb 3, 2020)

I hope your bunny recovers! Please keep me updated


----------



## Jasminebunny (Feb 3, 2020)

Good luck bunnie!


----------

